# Turkey Fryer



## MrTaylor (May 28, 2011)

I've decided to start brewing beer along with wine. The process is just too slow to keep me occupied. I figured brewing beer would prevent me from stockpiling 50 carboys since the turnover rate is higher.

Anyway, I bought this turkey fryer in hopes that it would make a suitable kettle and burner. Since I'm new to this and kind of formed this idea without any expert opinion, I was looking for reassurance that this would be ideal for boiling mash. Any thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZK6JUW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Wade E (May 28, 2011)

Works great, its how I started and is what is used on many of the big beer brewing set ups.


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

works great that's what i had till I got a beer sculpture.


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

MrTaylor said:


> I've decided to start brewing beer along with wine. The process is just too slow to keep me occupied. I figured brewing beer would prevent me from stockpiling 50 carboys since the turnover rate is higher.
> 
> Anyway, I bought this turkey fryer in hopes that it would make a suitable kettle and burner. Since I'm new to this and kind of formed this idea without any expert opinion, I was looking for reassurance that this would be ideal for boiling mash. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZK6JUW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



BTW
You may be able to get a better price @ any of the box stores


----------



## MrTaylor (May 28, 2011)

I did some searching and this one had some design features I liked. Mainly, it already has a drain. That and the fact that the kettle is secured from falling. As for pricing, these things seem to be seasonal so the stores don't have much to offer at this time. At $70 I'm not going to complain.

I would love to have a sculpture! Unfortunately, they are pricey and I don't have the welding ability to fabricate one. I imagine I could woodwork one. Baby steps I suppose.

Thanks for the reassurance! I'm glad I don't have to stow this away until thanksgiving! By the way, is it ok to fry a turkey and use it for brewing afterwards?


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

wood and fire dont mix


----------



## MrTaylor (May 28, 2011)

Haha, no they don't, but heat shielding may make it possible.


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

Here's mine

From left to right 26 gal pot, 16 gal pot and a keggal 15.5gl


----------



## Wade E (May 28, 2011)

Looking good Tom!


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2011)

added a pump since pix was taken


----------



## eboobi (Jun 13, 2011)

MrTaylor said:


> Thanks for the reassurance! I'm glad I don't have to stow this away until thanksgiving! By the way, is it ok to fry a turkey and use it for brewing afterwards?



I wouldn't because I would be concerned that the "flavor" from the turkey may remain. My wife used one of my stock pots one time to do something with a turkey and it had an odor in it that made me never again use it for brewing. It was also the second time I had to discuss with my wife the use of brewing equipment for uses other than brewing. I think the allure of the overly large stock pots may cause some individuals to lose their minds. 

Back to the topic though... I own multiple stock pots for various uses on my turkey fryer. I haven't ever actually made a turkey with it though. The aluminum turkey fryer pots are pretty cheap though if you wanted to get a second one for turkey frying. 

None of this may be necessary. I mean some people have told me they use their pot for all kinds of stuff with no issues. I just think about how much time and effort goes into crafting a brew and I want to take out all the other variables.


----------

